# Filet knife



## Texasstate (Jul 10, 2018)

Spalted maple filet knife 

In laid with some crushed turquoise in some small voids 

thanks @Mike1950

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 11, 2018)

Love it! Now that is the weapon of choice after fishing! Fantastic! Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 11, 2018)

Nice job Justin. What kind of steel?


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 11, 2018)

A real beauty!!!


----------



## Texasstate (Jul 11, 2018)

@NYWoodturner 
Not sure the type of steel it was a blank I purchased


----------



## TimR (Jul 11, 2018)

Sexy job there Justin!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 11, 2018)

really nice job love spalted woods

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

